# do you have to go to school to take the a+?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i want my a+ certification, i was wondering do i have to go to school too? can i just pay for and take the test? i mean i got the study guide and i already know pretty much everything in the book cause i have been building computers for 4 years and dont want to pay for classes just to learn what i already know. so can i just pay them and take the test or not?


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

if you are over 18 you can just go and take the test. If you already have the study guide and no pretty much everything, then you don't have to take any classes. Classes were for people like me and many others who did not know anything about computers, but were really interested in them. 

I took the class and then studied my *** off, got the A+, and now I am going after my MCITP: Windows 7 Desktop Support certification. Its only $125 per test I think depending upon which certification you do.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

awesome thanks for the info. after the a+ i am gonna try and go for like 5 or 6 other certifications. like my network+ and my server+. i am still in high school right now, but my plan is when i turn 18 in april go take the test like the week i graduate then i will just have the a+ right out of high school.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Alls I did to study for the A+ was use www.freeaplus.com and CBT Nuggets vids along with exam cram practice questions. Good Luck !


----------

